# do your cats like your shoes?



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

For some reason, Addison LOVES my shoes. Wherever they are, he'll find them, lay on them, and just rub allllll over them. I know they don't smell so great (his favorite pair are my birkenstocks that I know are kinda funky). He also rubs up against my feet if I'm laying down somewhere.

Does anyone else have a cat with a foot fetish? :wink:


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

No, but my rabbit sure likes shoes and feet :lol: :lol:


----------



## jvan71 (Jun 20, 2004)

Keeter and Spaz are both crazy about shoes. They lay on them, stick their heads inside them, sometimes lay a paw across them while sleeping, etc.

They don't seem to be too picky, but they do seem to favor shoes that are recently worn over just any old shoe.


----------



## oscar (May 25, 2004)

One of our boys loves feet (bare and with socks) and shoes. He'll rub against feet of our visitors, too! What's really odd is our kitty who rubs all over sweaty bike shorts and jerseys! We just figure they love us and our smells!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I guess he's not a freak after all. Cats are so weird...


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Ianthe said:


> No, but my rabbit sure likes shoes and feet :lol: :lol:


that reminds me of when wesley was a house rabbit, he ALWAYS use to nibble on my boyfriends feet, never mine tho!

smeagle always leaves toys in my shoes :roll: either a toy mouse, ball or a rolled up bit of paper.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

BOTH of our two do! Not exactly sure why either. Coco loves to play in a shoe pile. Wittle is more likely to play "guard" his mama's bedroom slipper. That is by far his favorite thing to play with. They don't usually rub up against our feet though. Coco will rub against legs when he wants something. They both play with the inserts that come with the shoes.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

My Miles and Nico both have been known to put their heads in the sneakers my boyfriend wears to work. Ten hours on his feet in those shoes = heaven for the babies!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hippyhart said:


> My Miles and Nico both have been known to put their heads in the sneakers my boyfriend wears to work. Ten hours on his feet in those shoes = heaven for the babies!


Haha that is what my lil Sugar did too! Except this is my ex-bf's brothers shoe, he just came over for a few min.......









Here is Twinkie, he doesn't do stuff like sticking his head in shoes, just lying against them. :wink: 









When guests come over, Sugar rubs herself all over their feet (phew) and gnaws at it too sometimes :lol:


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

most of my cats could care less about shoes, but for whatever reason...woody is nuts about em.

she used to sleep in my shoes back when she was small enough to get into them, but now she just hides things in them. i don't know how many times i've put a shoe on only to be in pain a couple seconds later, due to whatever she put in there jabbing into my foot :lol: she has a thing for milk rings, so i often find those in my shoes. at least those don't hurt


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Sugar is absolutely hilarious, Kim :lol: while Twinkie looks very majestic
Back to our sheep - my kitties love shoes too especially Cheerio - now she is in heat, sweet little thing, and rubs her head against everything - especially shoes


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Elly loves leather shoes.. to her, they make a fine scratching post. :roll: 

We've learned the hard way and have to be extra careful with our nice shoes. I guess that's a blessing in disguise though... because we know we have to put them away immedialely!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Stormy loves to play with shoes. She likes to hide things in them, which is cute until I find wet toy mice in them...as I'm putting my foot into the shoe.
Justin likes to lay up against them and prop himself up.


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh yes, Jack will plop down and lay on them wherever they are!

Lisa


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

One of my cats I guess thinks he's a dog. He would look in the closet for my shoes (not my husband's) and pull them out and start chewing them up. I had to throw out a perfectly good pair (at least they use to be), only wore them about 6 times. Another set of shoes he chewed up so badly I finally had to give them to him. I think he has finally out grown it - I hope.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I posted earlier that my rabbit likes shoes, but so did Gaylord, when he was younger, just foam flip-flops from Old Navy. I am not kidding, he must have eaten about 25 pairs. I kept buying new ones, and he kept chewing them up :roll: I think he grew out of it. I hope


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Ianthe said:


> No, but my rabbit sure likes shoes and feet :lol: :lol:


So do mine!! But mine nibble my toes when they want me to sit down so that they can hop up in my lap


----------



## Snowbaby (Jul 6, 2004)

One of my kitties loves to rub up against the shoes. He rubs his little face all over them. He's the only one that does this and it's really cute. He's alos the only one that likes water, so he must just be an odd one.


----------



## vestarita (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, that is my cat's head inside my shoe. She'll stick her face in it like that and kickbox the shoe with her back feet.


----------



## skrappiedoo (Jul 14, 2004)

oh yeah...... our cats love shoes....especially my hubbys! I guess the smellier the better? LOL


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

And finally some pictures of the weirdo with my smelly shoes, fresh from a long night at work 

"Hey, I'm TRYING to enjoy myself here... leave me alone!"









"Finally, some peace and quiet with these shoes...ahhhhh"


----------



## LankaKitten (Jul 18, 2004)

My little Oliver is forever sleeping at my feet or resting on them. Just a few nights ago he was licking the tops of my toes!
If I go to the kitchen to do dishes, Oliver will follow me and sit on my feet until I'm done. 
I wear ballerina slippers around the house most days and when I take them off he immediately sits on them.
Cats must love shoes and feet things because they have so much of our scent.
Kinda cute really.


----------

